# On the ownership of furry art



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

So as you may or may not be aware. There is a crapton of gift art of my fursona Fenrari online. And there is a decent sized little splatter of xxx rated Fenrari pics also circulating the internet. Now the thing about this is that I'm quite attached to gifts or things I've paid for. And so it's absolutely infuriating to log onto a random furry website and find that someone has cropped out part of it and stolen my 'sona for their own uses.

What I had presumed to be something so gay that no one would touch (as in that fuschia colored shirt that Straydog drew which literally EVERYONE has since copied into every variant of pink unbearable).  Has again proven me wrong as someone is openly using a cropped copy of one of my pictures as their avatar on another website. This wouldn't nearly be as intolerable if it wasn't for the fact that a few people are also openly claiming that the pictures are their artwork by placing it in their galleries. This insults me for having requested these pieces and insults the artists by implying they didn't draw it. 

Granted this isn't on FA or I think I could request a Mod to go in and force delete pics (doubt it'd do much, but hey worth a try). Short of watermarking the shit out of every one of my pics, what can I do?

If you're just going to chime in and say, you're SooL, please don't bother replying.


----------



## morphology (Dec 11, 2011)

I think reporting it to a site mod would help.  If they can't force delete pics they can always tell the offending user to remove the material or receive an infraction. (correct me if I'm wrong on that).  Alternatively you could contact the folks and politely ask them to remove it.

Unfortunately, you may have to watermark the snot out of things.  Lots of furries have no concept of intellectual property (ironic, seeing as everyone likes to hop on the ORIGINAL CHARACTER DO NOT STEAL bandwagon).


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 11, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> someone is openly using a cropped copy of one of my pictures as their avatar on another website.



Virtually any picture that is at least halfway decent will end up being used as an avatar at some point, furry or not. Put "wolf" into Google images and imagine you're the creator of one of those images, knowing that tens of thousands of unimaginative individuals will be using it.

I don't feel it really matters unless they are



Fenrari said:


> also openly claiming that the pictures are their artwork



Which is obviously out of order. 



Fenrari said:


> what can I do?



If there's a channel available to make it known what they're doing, use it. If not, deal with it.


----------



## Deo (Dec 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Virtually any picture that is at least halfway decent will end up being used as an avatar at some point, furry or not. Put "wolf" into Google images and imagine you're the creator of one of those images, knowing that tens of thousands of unimaginative individuals will be using it.


It helps to have a character in a species that nobody wants.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> It helps to have a character in a species that nobody wants.



:/ I thought that eyesore of a pink shirt would stop people... I was wrong.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 11, 2011)

What kind of a dick would use your artwork for their own purposes?

Bastards.


----------



## morphology (Dec 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> What kind of a dick would use your artwork for their own purposes?
> 
> Bastards.



Smegle you loveable rapscallion.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> What kind of a dick would use your artwork for their own purposes?
> 
> Bastards.



I can't tell which one is which D:


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 11, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> :/ I thought that eyesore of a pink shirt would stop people... I was wrong.



Maybe it's not fabulous enough


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I can't tell which one is which D:


We'll have to kill both, just to be sure.

Anyways, I had something like this happen once. Some random furfag on steam started using my avatar for some reason. I made fun of him for it and then he took it off. Just tell them to knock it off and if they don't, report it to an admin. Problem solved.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Maybe it's not fabulous enough



That's actually pretty awesome! I'm so going to use it now.


----------



## Deo (Dec 11, 2011)

:V

It's actually sort of mesmerizing. Hypnotic.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a bad feeling about this thread...


----------



## Smelge (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh my... my loveable avvy is getting more disturbing by the post.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2011)

It took me a minute to realize that Fen was indeed not double posting.

Stop fucking my mind you fucking fuckers


----------



## Corto (Dec 11, 2011)

I dunno, assholes will be assholes I guess. If they are claiming the art is theirs (when it is not), I suggest contacting them, and if that proves fruitless, then contact whatever administration the site has.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

Aleu said:


> It took me a minute to realize that Fen was indeed not double posting.
> 
> Stop fucking my mind you fucking fuckers



 I thought the same thing for a sec.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 11, 2011)

I think we're done here.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## morphology (Dec 11, 2011)

DANGIT, why am I always late to the party?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 11, 2011)

"Very nice."- Borat (2006)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 11, 2011)

ooh ohh ohh now i want a Fenrari-sona

someone make a meme


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 11, 2011)

Folks, here at FAF, it appears to be Imitate Fenrari Day.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

If I turn into a decent furry meme I will personally love you all for giving me an amazing Holiday gift


----------



## Thatch (Dec 11, 2011)

morphology said:


> DANGIT, why am I always late to the party?



You think you're late? :c


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


>


LOVE IT


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 11, 2011)

Silly fenrari, there's no such thing as a "decent" meme


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Silly fenrari, there's no such thing as a "decent" meme



At least I know some of you furfags are trying to cheer me up.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 11, 2011)

Memes fucking suck :V


----------



## Thatch (Dec 11, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> At least I know some of you furfags are trying to cheer me up.



I think you're misinterpretting things.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I think you're misinterpretting things.



That may be the fact but I'm going through a shitty time at the moment, and what keeps me coming back here is my enjoyment of being with you guys.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Cyril (Dec 11, 2011)

Smelge's is the best.


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


>


This gave me a fucking heart attack.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 11, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


>



I always feel like... somebody's waaaatching meeeeeee!
Dammit Luti why are you using it as your avatar.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 11, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> This gave me a fucking heart attack.


Another Anontoi n Scal ia GIF â’¸ do not redistribute


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I always feel like... somebody's waaaatching meeeeeee!
> Dammit Luti why are you using it as your avatar.


Well, I woulda used the one Smelge posted with the decapitation by broomstick, but that was too big.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, I'm not an artist, but let's try this...






OH MY GOD I'M SO AMAZING BEST PIC EVER


----------



## Aleu (Dec 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You think you're late? :c



I luv this one :>


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 11, 2011)

what r u fuken doin o god


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 11, 2011)

They're making me happy


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2011)

We will make this a meme even if it kills us.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like we have ourselves a party.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 11, 2011)

dammit mike


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Looks like we have ourselves a party.


quit stalin


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bam.

I FEEL SO INCLUDED


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 11, 2011)

reported for art burglary


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Dec 11, 2011)

Eh, why not.






Made another for the heck of it.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

I figured something out... although... yeahhh mine sucks!

Edit: Shit, if this is going to become a meme or something I feel the need to screenshot this thread, put it all together and make it purdy and then repost it every so often as a "look what we once did hurr derp!!"


----------



## Zenia (Dec 12, 2011)

I like avatar meme parties.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

This shit is getting real.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> This shit is getting real.


Really?  >


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Not-a-DJ said:


> Eh, why not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. They're adorable!


----------



## Aleu (Dec 12, 2011)

I like mine the best nao :>


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 12, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I like mine the best nao :>



You're such a joker.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 12, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I like mine the best nao :>


I think everyone likes their own


----------



## Aleu (Dec 12, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> You're such a joker.



D'ohohohohoho


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine's obviously the best, I worked on it for like 12 hours.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine sucks and ill freely admit it!


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 12, 2011)

I was amused by where this was heading, so I made Fenrari more epic than they could imagine:





You're welcome.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok, now I like mine. >)


----------



## Vega (Dec 12, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I was amused by where this was heading, so I made Fenrari more epic than they could imagine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a handsome Fenrari.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 12, 2011)

Vega said:


> What a handsome Fenrari.



Goddamn is my avatar beautiful. That chin is legendary.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2011)

imitation = sincerest form of flattery

and the pink shirt's always been cute


----------



## Attaman (Dec 12, 2011)

Mentova said:


> .


You know, when in a thread surrounded by tons of males in pink, HK's avatar and species takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Vega (Dec 12, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Goddamn is my avatar beautiful. That chin is legendary.



Dat Chin...

Anyone else thinking of a "Dat Ass" Fenrari avatar now?


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2011)

Attaman said:


> You know, when in a thread surrounded by tons of males in pink, HK's avatar and species takes on a whole new meaning.


I'll never look at that expression with the same eyes again.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2011)

Attaman said:


> You know, when in a thread surrounded by tons of males in pink, HK's avatar and species takes on a whole new meaning.



Oh goddamnit >=[


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 12, 2011)

I'M SO FRESH YOU CAN SUCK MY NUTS
I'M SO FRESH YOU CAN SUCK MY NUTS

*SWAG*


----------



## Perception (Dec 12, 2011)

Art burglary? Where?


----------



## Recel (Dec 12, 2011)

What a wonderful thread to wake up to.

Aaaaanyways... SAI powehhr! :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2011)

Kawaiirari?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 12, 2011)

*lol*  This thread is epic.

Alas, my art skills suk so I won't even try to so a 'shopped avatar.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 12, 2011)

Recel said:


> What a wonderful thread to wake up to.
> 
> Aaaaanyways... SAI powehhr! :V



Your female-rari could use some thicker eyelashes or something.

"I'm pretty. You're pretty. Whatta ya say we go home and stare at eachother?"


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2011)

These had better be collected and put into one big picture to put on FA. I want to fave it to remember this glorious thread.


----------



## Recel (Dec 12, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Your female-rari could use some thicker eyelashes or something.
> 
> "I'm pretty. You're pretty. Whatta ya say we go home and stare at eachother?"



But that wouldn't be gay enough for the fandom! :V

EDIT: Ahh, to hell with it. Here. :V


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2011)

Stay classy, FAF.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuck, now I'll never be able to anybody apart. I guess I'll actually have to read names now.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> These had better be collected and put into one big picture to put on FA. I want to fave it to remember this glorious thread.


What about something like this?


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome.


Damn, I'm not coming up with a clever intro for mine... Did I at least do good enough for someone to take a guess what mine is supposed to be?


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 12, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> Damn, I'm not coming up with a clever intro for mine... Did I at least do good enough for someone to take a guess what mine is supposed to be?



His tongue pleases ALL the women.

(Gene Simmon's, right?)


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 12, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> His tongue pleases ALL the women.
> 
> (Gene Simmon's, right?)


Kiss was apparently an influence on this guy, but no.


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2011)

updated mine for great justice


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 12, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Kiss was apparently an influence on this guy, but no.



One of those guys from Immortal or whatever that band is called?


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 12, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> One of those guys from Immortal or whatever that band is called?


Bingo! Abbath was the first thing that came to mind when I wanted to make one of these avatars.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Did I at least do good enough for someone to take a guess what mine is supposed to be?


I just thought it was supposed to be a generic ANGSTDARK!! / emo kid.
Lol.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey can I join in ? Doctor Fate was getting old anyway :3


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Fur fags, they ruin and make awesome things.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 12, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Hey can I join in ? Doctor Fate was getting old anyway :3



Join the club, we have Hawaiian shirts


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Also Come fave this picture:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7019714/


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm gonna throw a shitfit for not being in this !

Honestly, two rows of 13 pics would have been the perfect layout instead of that boring and ugly 5 pic by 5 pic square :V


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I'm gonna throw a shitfit for not being in this !
> 
> Honestly, two rows of 13 pics would have been the perfect layout instead of that boring and ugly 5 pic by 5 pic square :V



I don't like the number 26.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 12, 2011)

Look at that. Disgusting, Fenrari using our hard work to advertise himself. Terrible is what it is.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 12, 2011)

So this is what you people do at the wee hours of the morning


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> So this is what you people do at the wee hours of the morning



FOILED ! IT'S NOON WHERE I LIVE !

Hahahahahaaaaaaaa

Seriously how can things like this just happen in a couple of hours this is crazy.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


>



"What are you all looking at ? It's just a tongue. And it's pixelated because of the crappy editing tools I'm using. Nothing wrong here."


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

meh, I've done it in real life more than enough times. A straight fur could never pull off this pink like I can.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> meh, I've done it in real life more than enough times. A straight fur could never pull off this pink like I can.



I'm very glad you did not quote anything in which to give me the context for this post; that's not sarcasm.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

hahaha mine is the greatest


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2011)

Nope


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't we all be the greatests ? :V


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

only me


----------



## Vega (Dec 12, 2011)

I feel so left out, maybe I should give this a try, or not.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

As the original. I'm still superior in all things Fenrari.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

uhmmmm nnnno sorry idk where youre getting your info from but im p. sure im the real fenrari


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey I was a Fenreridan (wow those two names mixed well) before any of you even concieved of the notion !

And @ Vega : I invite you to do so, sapient individual who may derive pleasure from homoromantic encounters.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 12, 2011)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Wtf is goin on in this thread?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

I dunno lol


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Wtf is goin on in this thread?



This looks like Ariel from the little mermaid when asked on her position about anal sex.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> This looks like Ariel from the little mermaid when asked on her position about anal sex.



I've so gotta watch that movie.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 12, 2011)

I think you'll actually find that mine is the best.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I've so gotta watch that movie.



You joined the boat huh :/ 

It must be so confusing to the new people as to why everyone has similar avatars.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


>



Brilliant.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so confused... I look at avatars to know who you people are!  Anyway, can I join in on the fun?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Kapherdel said:


> I'm so confused... I look at avatars to know who you people are!  Anyway, can I join in on the fun?



Hey, we all have slightly altered versions of the same avatar ... what _should_ you do to join in on the fun ?

Honestly I just cut/paste Fenrari's avatar directly from one of his posts into MS Paint then let loose.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Honestly I just cut/paste Fenrari's avatar directly from one of his posts into MS Paint then let loose.



I can tell by the quality :v


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

fuck you im a seadwweller :V


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

And I'm the original. All of you short for the acid trip shirt guy are just incomplete clones of the sexiness that is me.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Ahaaa ... made a few minute adjustments to my avatar : because only a true hipster seadweller would wear a scarf with a hawaian shirt.

AAAAND cleft chin Eridan is canon so you can't touch this.

As for your comment Fenrari ... there are loads of ways to make us look attractive without the use of drugs. Alcohol or repeated head trauma would suffice.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

There, I now fit in.

Amg, damn you with your glasses General-jwj.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/57840-General-jwj


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

BOW BEFORE GLORIOUS COMRADE FENRARI!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 12, 2011)

Well at least no one will steal my avatar.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 12, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well at least no one will steal my avatar.



It's because nobody likes you.


----------



## crustone (Dec 12, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I want my avatar to be a meme.



NOPE


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


> It's because nobody likes you.



People like me. Its just you dont like me. :v


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan. Just throwing that out there. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2011)

Now now, lets not troll the poor newfag. Lets save our genious and not so genious troll attempts somewhere else of this thread mmkay?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

I obey my perfectly symetrical master.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 12, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Now now, lets not troll the poor newfag. Lets save our genious and not so genious troll attempts somewhere else of this thread mmkay?



I understand me being a newfag being here about a month and a half. But do you really have to troll every single person that is new?


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well at least no one will steal my avatar.



Probably because you aren't loved like me.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Probably because you aren't loved like me.



I wanna be loved. :<


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I wanna be loved. :<



I deleted you from Skype for a reason  You're too ADD to fit into our society.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I deleted you from Skype for a reason  You're too ADD to fit into our society.



But I dont have ADD.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I deleted you from Skype for a reason  You're too ADD to fit into our society.



You just started some ... SICK FIRES, BRO. That reminds me I have this weird guy "Khord" that I have to delete off skype ... he's got to be one of the most pathetic furfag I'e ever encountered.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I understand me being a newfag being here about a month and a half. But do you really have to troll every single person that is new?



Actually, we find a lot of newbies who come in and some of us automatically love them. It's all down to behaviour. When people come in trying to fit in, we generally don't like them cos they try too hard and it's just awkward and alienating. Then we have those who come in and don't seem to give a shit about the people in the forum, just the discussion. They're the ones that become friends.



General-jwj said:


> You just started some ... SICK FIRES, BRO.  That reminds me I have this weird guy "Khord" that I have to delete off  skype ... he's got to be one of the most pathetic furfag I'e ever  encountered.



AHAAHAHAAH I know that guy. I came on here once ranting about him, and he's the same guy who put up that thread about a furry household recently.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

Am I loved?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Kapherdel said:


> Am I loved?



If you have to ask ... :V


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Kapherdel said:


> Am I loved?



Why not?

<3


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread really went places.

Dark places.

HÍÌ¨EÌ¡Ì• Í CÌ´Ì¡OMÌ›Ì§EÍŸSÍÍ¡Ì•​


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 12, 2011)

Well I just come on here to try to understand this community. I have made some cool friends already.  But I feel that if I dont try to fit in I will feel like a outcast.
But if I try to fit in I look like a faggot. See the problem here?


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

It generally does boil down to if you take this fandom too seriously + if you're unlikeable outside of the fandom.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah, fantastic.  I _am _slightly loved, even for a newfag. <3

I disagree, I like the turn of the thread, it's interesting.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well I just come on here to try to understand this community. I have made some cool friends already.  But I feel that if I dont try to fit in I will feel like a outcast.
> But if I try to fit in I look like a faggot. See the problem here?



But the way you try to fit in screams "BE MY FRIEND PLEASE" rather than thinking more like we do in general. There's a few newfags who are liked... Rhodri and Rotsala are two examples. They're not very well known, but you can see from the few posts that they've made here that they already have good standing with the fact that we agree with the things they say, they have yet to act like faggots, and they play well against said faggots within faggot threads.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Well fundamentally, we're doing a scientific experiment in which we test to see the ability for a foreign new fag to come to a logical conclusion as to the reasoning behind the use of clones of the Fenrari avatar.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish i was creative.

Oh, right. I'm a furry, that's impossible


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 12, 2011)

Well I aint really try to be "Please be my friend". I am sampling people and finding who would best to deal with my sometimes crazy thinking.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 12, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well I aint really try to be "Please be my friend". I am sampling people and finding who would best to deal with my sometimes crazy thinking.



No, you're just being creepy.

It's like you think that by calling out names like Deo or Fay, that people will let you in to the inner circle of cool guys. There is no inner circle, and it just seems desperate. And that is why people don't like you. You don't need to try to fit in. Just act like a normal person.


----------



## morphology (Dec 12, 2011)

Just chill, Dragonfurry.  Just chill and drink the delicious Fenrari-themed Kool-Aid.

_Join usssssss... the power of the pink shirt compels ye!_


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 12, 2011)

Dragonfurry, just stop worrying about if people like you or not, it's just a damn forum _oÌ¢f pÌ¢ain_. People will respect you a lot more for being yourself than for trying to fit in. _HÌ´eaÍ¢r Ì¢thÌµeÍ€ Í¢sÍcÌ¶rÍeams.Í_ Well, assuming you're not a _hÌ¶aÌ¸rbinÍgÍœerÍ Í oÍ€fÌ¸ paÌ§inÌ¸_ complete packet of fudge. 

But anyway. FEN AVATARS. This reminds me of the _scÌ¢ÍrÌ•eÍ˜aÍ€mÌ¡Ì¢sÍ _old prinny avatars. _IÌ¸Í¢ Ì¨Ì¨Í˜hÍžÍ¢eÍ¢aÍÍ¢Í rÌµ Ì´ÍžtÌ›hÌ•ÍÌµeÌ§Ì§Ì´mÌµÍ .Ì§_ Also the broom avatars and that other one, the lombax or something._ ItÌ¸ Ì¨Ì•cÍŸÍžaÍ¢lÌ•Ì§lÌ•Í€Í¢sÌ´ Í¡tÍ¡Ì¨Ì§o Í¡ÍœmÍÌ´Í eÌ·._ Then of course there's _nÌ·o eÍ¡nd tÌ¶o tÌ¨hÌ¸eÌ› sÍœuÍ€ffÍŸerÌ•iÍ¡nÌµg_ that old Ty avatar thread as well. Fucking up people's_ bÌ›ÍŸoÌ•dy aÍŸnÌµd ÍžmÌ¡iÍÌ¶Í¢nÌ›Ì›dÌµÌ¸_ avatars is almost a tradition now.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

^ What?


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 12, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well I aint really try to be "Please be my friend". I am sampling people and finding who would best to deal with my sometimes crazy thinking.



I'm just gonna come right out and say that the people who claim they don't like me are lying idiots. Dude, if you want to be popular just be like me.

But don't be a copyfag and copy my avatar and shit. That's what an asshole would do!


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

He's obviously licked too many reptiles.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 12, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I'm just gonna come right out and say that the people who claim they don't like me are lying idiots. Dude, if you want to be popular just be like me.
> 
> But don't be a copyfag and copy my avatar and shit. That's what an asshole would do!



lol'd. Also I kinda thought Fenrari's avatar was cute in a mature way. :v


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't draw for shit, so.

Warhol'n it up in here.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 12, 2011)

*whistles*

Oh hey the party's still going on? Mmhmm, you do that, guys.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Hipster


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 12, 2011)

Cyril said:


> *whistles*
> 
> Oh hey the party's still going on? Mmhmm, you do that, guys.


 ftfy


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

where the hell is cool man circle

i call the leader
im the leader of the cool circle


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 12, 2011)

Can I join?


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

I call being a member of the cool circle.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> where the hell is cool man circle
> 
> i call the leader
> im the leader of the cool circle



You wish I call leader. :v


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Bitches, I wanna be part of this club!


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

I am SO part of this club too !


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Bitched, I wanna be part of this club!



Mike...about that being loved stuff..am I loved? Or do you still hate sergals with a flaming passion? If so, I may have to get GI Joe to tell you a 1980's educational message. :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Dragonfurry, just stop worrying about if people like you or not, it's just a damn forum _oÌ¢f pÌ¢ain_. People will respect you a lot more for being yourself than for trying to fit in. _HÌ´eaÍ¢r Ì¢thÌµeÍ€ Í¢sÍcÌ¶rÍeams.Í_ Well, assuming you're not a _hÌ¶aÌ¸rbinÍgÍœerÍ Í oÍ€fÌ¸ paÌ§inÌ¸_ complete packet of fudge.
> 
> But anyway. FEN AVATARS. This reminds me of the _scÌ¢ÍrÌ•eÍ˜aÍ€mÌ¡Ì¢sÍ _old prinny avatars. _IÌ¸Í¢ Ì¨Ì¨Í˜hÍžÍ¢eÍ¢aÍÍ¢Í rÌµ Ì´ÍžtÌ›hÌ•ÍÌµeÌ§Ì§Ì´mÌµÍ .Ì§_ Also the broom avatars and that other one, the lombax or something._ ItÌ¸ Ì¨Ì•cÍŸÍžaÍ¢lÌ•Ì§lÌ•Í€Í¢sÌ´ Í¡tÍ¡Ì¨Ì§o Í¡ÍœmÍÌ´Í eÌ·._ Then of course there's _nÌ·o eÍ¡nd tÌ¶o tÌ¨hÌ¸eÌ› sÍœuÍ€ffÍŸerÌ•iÍ¡nÌµg_ that old Ty avatar thread as well. Fucking up people's_ bÌ›ÍŸoÌ•dy aÍŸnÌµd ÍžmÌ¡iÍÌ¶Í¢nÌ›Ì›dÌµÌ¸_ avatars is almost a tradition now.



So I heard some things, dood.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2011)

I call dibs for a place in the cool club


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Mike...about that being loved stuff..am I loved? Or do you still hate sergals with a flaming passion? If so, I may have to get GI Joe to tell you a 1980's educational message. :V



Once a Durrgal, always a Durrgal.

-10000 Rep from Crusader.

You are now Unfriendly with Crusader.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Once a Durrgal, always a Durrgal.
> 
> -10000 Rep from Crusader.
> 
> You are now Unfriendly with Crusader.


D: How about me!?


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> D: How about me!?


 
-1000 Rep! >:V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> -1000 Rep! >:V


FINE! If that's the way you want it. never wanted to be friends with you anyways :V


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> FINE! If that's the way you want it. never wanted to be friends with you anyways :V



:' ( what a sad sad day.

Also get your fenrari avatar back >:V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> :' ( what a sad sad day.
> 
> Also get your fenrari avatar back >:V



Chocobos are so much better.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Once a Durrgal, always a Durrgal.
> 
> -10000 Rep from Crusader.
> 
> You are now Unfriendly with Crusader.



Well, you're a doo doo head :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> :' ( what a sad sad day.
> 
> Also get your fenrari avatar back >:V


it's in the sig yo


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 12, 2011)

What did I miss?


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread is about random strangers on the internet stealing art. Get back on topic or I shall lock it.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 12, 2011)

<--


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2011)

ARE YOU MOCKING ME?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 12, 2011)

YES I AM.

What are you gonna do about it? hit me with that top hat? :V


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Dec 12, 2011)

This has gone out of control...


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

You've gone out of control !


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> where the hell is cool man circle
> 
> i call the leader
> im the leader of the cool circle





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I call dibs for a place in the cool club





Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Can I join?





Kapherdel said:


> I call being a member of the cool circle.





Crusader Mike said:


> Bitches, I wanna be part of this club!





General-jwj said:


> I am SO part of this club too !



FUCK YOU GUYS, IMMA MAKE MY OWN COOL CIRCLE.

NO FAGGOTS ALLOWED.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> FUCK YOU GUYS, IMMA MAKE MY OWN COOL CIRCLE.
> 
> NO FAGGOTS ALLOWED.


Yay I can be a part of this more exclusive cool gang.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yay I can be a part of this more exclusive cool gang.



No, double agents are faggets!

*draws a circle around himself in a sandpit using a stick*


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayton's club is going to rock.  Good luck making yours better, Gibby.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 12, 2011)

Um, watermarks? You know, the repeating ones that go all across and down the page and are viewable when the picture is highlighted?

Mayyyyybe that would help.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> No, double agents are faggets!
> 
> *draws a circle around himself in a sandpit using a stick*


I shall leave the other cool gang. That is so mainstream.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Kapherdel said:


> Clayton's club is going to rock.  Good luck making yours better, Gibby.



Everyone knows I am the coolerest, anyway. If you're not in my circle, you're a faggot. 

AND NOBODY IS ALLOWED IN MAH CIRCLE

KAPHERDEL, YOU'RE A FAGGOT.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Everyone knows I am the coolerest, anyway. If you're not in my circle, you're a faggot.
> 
> AND NOBODY IS ALLOWED IN MAH CIRCLE
> 
> KAPHERDEL, YOU'RE A FAGGOT.



NO U.

So, you're creating a club but now allowing anyone in it?
Foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Kapherdel said:


> NO U.
> 
> So, you're creating a club but now allowing anyone in it?
> Foreveralone.jpg



Yes. At least I will always know that I am the best around.

Now then, out of my way, peasant.

*swishes cane*

*adjusts monocle*


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread has gone off topic.  I am blaming Gibby. :V

Any other fantastic avatars?


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

No, the internet used all the good avatars up, sorry.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

^ Sweet Jesus....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2011)

Slighted said:


> No, the internet used all the good avatars up, sorry.


Holy crap bro, that avi is some work of twisted mind


----------



## Takun (Dec 12, 2011)

I made Xaerun one.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Holy crap bro, that avi is some work of twisted mind



Thanks!


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

OKay does anyone else have any more avatars?
Can i stop copy pasting n shit in MSPaint to make sure we get all of them down?

Or do i have to screenshot the entire thread!!!?


----------



## Sar (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> It must be so confusing to the new people as to why everyone has similar avatars.


I got a heads up because you submitted the compilation of the avatars to the mainsite so


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Updated version folks.
Of course, the .gif images arent moving or anything cause, im just not that awesome.

Fen, I would suggest you get the originals from the owners and then save them as the .gif images they are that way you can upload them or keep them in their original form.
Otherwise, in this pic, youll just get a screenshot of it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2011)

I just read a shitload of shit about shitty groups.

*sits in corner alone*

And Slighted's is still my favorite.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 12, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> Updated version folks.
> Of course, the .gif images arent moving or anything cause, im just not that awesome.
> 
> Fen, I would suggest you get the originals from the owners and then save them as the .gif images they are that way you can upload them or keep them in their original form.
> Otherwise, in this pic, youll just get a screenshot of it.



"Yours is far too awesome to be included!" Yeah, I know. Sometimes being the best is lonely.

Y'know, couldn't you just right-click the avatars straight and save them? Or is my computer the only one that can do that?


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 12, 2011)

this thread has so much swag

so. much.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

One could almost say it has ALL OF THE SWAG.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> One could almost say it has ALL OF THE SWAG.




Brb, turning my fensona into a SWAGsona

well, actually just adding a cigar and a few minor tweaks. mines still a boring old stoner


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish I came up with something better than Gibbyfen. :c


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 12, 2011)

jesus christ


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I wish I came up with something better than Gibbyfen. :c



Are you kidding? That's extremely creative.

You made the lesser overused species the greater overused species!

That takes...something.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Are you kidding? That's extremely creative.
> 
> You made the lesser overused species the greater overused species!
> 
> That takes...something.



Fox + Wolf = Yiffocalypse.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> "Yours is far too awesome to be included!" Yeah, I know. Sometimes being the best is lonely.
> 
> Y'know, couldn't you just right-click the avatars straight and save them? Or is my computer the only one that can do that?


Mine can do it too, but it wouldnt save and paste all the avatars together like i have up there, and still keep the .gif's moving.
Unless GIMP can do something like that, although... i still havent mastered the 'select and move object' feature.


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> only me


I love you.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> :/ I thought that eyesore of a pink shirt would stop people... I was wrong.



Pink actually goes good with gray and white.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2011)

I dunno if we're still doing this, but here's some teen angst and Jersey whore Fens:


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I dunno if we're still doing this, but here's some teen angst and Jersey whore Fens:



I fear what would happen if this escaped onto the main FA world.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 12, 2011)

This is best thread of 2011


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys, what's up?


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

Best one I've seen so far, certainly better than all the 'SHOULD I TELL MY FAMILY I FURRY!'


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Best one I've seen so far, certainly better than all the 'SHOULD I TELL MY FAMILY I FURRY!'



Because people can't read and the fact that people can't read is why we have 20 copies of the same thread at any given time.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 12, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> Updated version folks.
> Of course, the .gif images arent moving or anything cause, im just not that awesome.
> 
> Fen, I would suggest you get the originals from the owners and then save them as the .gif images they are that way you can upload them or keep them in their original form.
> Otherwise, in this pic, youll just get a screenshot of it.




The Clayton one looks like it's about to pimp-slap the shit out of the death metal one. This is great they're taking on a life of their own and forming a little society !


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

I fear what I have released upon this world. It's like the thievery! IT'S ALIVE.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I fear what I have released upon this world. It's like the thievery! IT'S ALIVE.


SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE

Just felt like saying that.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 12, 2011)

It's certainly the best thread to come out of The Den in awhile.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> It's certainly the best thread to come out of The Den in awhile.



If only because we have new fags raeging every few days about how they secretly watched furry porn one day and now don't know if they're furries.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari Avatarmageddon


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> It's certainly the best thread to come out of The Den in *forever*.



Fix'd


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

First FAF, then the Internet, then THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

johnpm995 said:


> First FAF, then the Internet, then THE WORLD!!!



That would require me to become a pop-culture icon. And the general angst that comes about from that. Would be an issue.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 12, 2011)

Someone had to do it. x3


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> That would require me to become a pop-culture icon. And the general angst that comes about from that. Would be an issue.


Well, not really like a pop-culture icon. More like a cult leader.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 12, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Someone had to do it. x3



Is that... Fenbeiber?


----------



## crustone (Dec 12, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I dunno if we're still doing this, but here's some teen angst and Jersey whore Fens:



Needs more bling
http://blingee.com/pictures/d-a-v-id-e


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Is that... Fenbeiber?



We do not speak that name in the house of me.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

This meme has consumed 90% of FAF.

Well done.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, it's a heck of a lot less annoying than the comparison meme.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

johnpm995 said:


> Well, it's a heck of a lot less annoying than the comparison meme.



But but... it's me still?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 12, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Someone had to do it. x3



That wolf looks an awful lot like Hilary Swank from Boys Don't Cry.



crustone said:


> Needs more bling
> http://blingee.com/pictures/d-a-v-id-e



Too bad they took away the snoop dogg.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Still adding these little sacrificial offerings to the Wall of Fenrari.

Although, im all for updating this name to FenGod or something...

Edit: Also making it wider.
Wouldnt mind about... oh say 11 more examples.....


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

This is fun, but damn its confusing, I feel like I'm in a funhouse of mirrors...


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2011)

Slighted said:


> This is fun, but damn its confusing, I feel like I'm in a funhouse of mirrors...


It's FAF's version of Where's Waldo.


----------



## Larry (Dec 12, 2011)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

Ha! Thats awesome! (Yes, you are.)


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

Larry said:


> Am I doing this right?


NO


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> It's FAF's version of Where's Waldo.



Doesn't help that a lot of the clones are shitty renderings of me.


----------



## Larry (Dec 12, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Ha! Thats awesome! (Yes, you are.)





johnpm995 said:


> NO


D:


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Doesn't help that a lot of the clones are shitty renderings of me.


congrats on the e fame or whatever


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Doesn't help that a lot of the clones are shitty renderings of me.


I wonder who you're talking about...


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 12, 2011)

I made a couple really quick ones. I made them so that others wouldn't have to. I took one for the team. You can all buy me a beer later.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 12, 2011)

johnpm995 said:


> I wonder who you're talking about...



me obv.


----------



## Alstor (Dec 12, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I made a couple really quick ones. I made them so that others wouldn't  have to. I took one for the team. You can all buy me a beer later.


Miller or Bud?

Thaaaanks. :3


----------



## iconmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

The minute I get near a device with image-editing software, I am getting ON this bandwagon! GO AVATAR MEMES.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

According to the AUP I'm not allowed to give names.


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2011)

Fensnaaaaaaaaaaaaakkeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Need to find the fine owner of this baby please:


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 12, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Miller or Bud?
> 
> Thaaaanks. :3



Both!

Pinkierari is so cute!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2011)

Vaelarsa.

Also, wheeee

because i didn't have anything cool to say


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 12, 2011)

I made my own too.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

oh if Analon could see this thread now...


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

God I have this feeling that I'll soon be the only person on this whole damn forum without a Fen-related avatar.

fuck.

EDIT: Quick, someone superimpose a trollface over his avatar's head! :V


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> oh if Analon could see this thread now...



Who dat?


----------



## Slighted (Dec 12, 2011)

This is quickly becoming a magical moment. MAGIC I SAY!


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yes!  I LOVE the pony ones!  Would someone make me one... please? >.>


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, my first FAF meme. I feel so honored *sniff*


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Quick, someone superimpose a trollface over his avatar's head! :V


You got it





Problem?


----------



## Saiko (Dec 12, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Is that... Fenbeiber?


Mmm, actually I'd named it Beiberfen xD


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Mmm, actually I'd named it Beiberfen xD



Nah, I'd call it Bieberari.


----------



## morphology (Dec 12, 2011)

This is all too beautiful. :,D


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 12, 2011)

Introducing ssj Fenrari.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

^ 9.5/10


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

gokorahn said:


> Introducing ssj Fenrari.



AHAHAHAHA

you won my internets, sir.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 12, 2011)

lol What is your power level gokurahn? XD


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 12, 2011)

Zenia said:


> lol What is your power level gokurahn? XD


Over 9000?


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Zenia said:


> lol What is your power level gokurahn? XD


[video=youtube;gfZJEBxAIkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfZJEBxAIkg[/video]


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 12, 2011)

gokorahn said:


> Introducing ssj Fenrari.



9001!

If I wore glasses, they would be broken.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, that explains what's going on then. I hate being late to the party.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread has gone way off track, but honestly I don't think anyone cares.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

johnpm995 said:


> This thread has gone way off track, but honestly I don't think anyone cares.



What is this, "caring," you speak of?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh god what is this I am not good with computer.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

Like I've said before. It's not necessarily off-track. We are exploring an aspect of the furries after all.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

TheDW said:


> What is this, "caring," you speak of?


Just a myth. Just like that "compassion" stuff.


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2011)

I used to care, then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Like I've said before. It's not necessarily off-track. We are exploring an aspect of the furries after all.



avatar memes are great, right?



Luti Kriss said:


> I used to care, then I took an arrow to the knee.



And then the machine gave you the Old Spice guy.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Still adding them.
Im going to post a full version of it and link it back to you Fen, when its all done.
Which could be a couple days from now.

I mean, more Fenmeme's keep popping up everywhere and I have to add them =/


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

TheDW said:


> youtube link here


I counter your youtube, with one of my own.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsMlVFkmy4w


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2011)

U mad bro?


----------



## GingerM (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't really see what the problem is... my new avie totally isn't a rip of Fenrari. Why, it's not even mammalian! 

ETA: Also, has tits


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> U mad bro?



fuck yeah guy is FOREVER ALONE -- he isn't there


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2011)

TheDW said:


> fuck yeah guy is FOREVER ALONE -- he isn't there


Fix'd.


----------



## morphology (Dec 12, 2011)

Now Fen, all you have to do is start selling copies of the famous pink shirt.  You will make an internet fortune!


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

morphology said:


> Now Fen, all you have to do is start selling copies of the famous pink shirt.  You will make an internet fortune!



I have a feeling when I go to FC or any other future convention... Someone is going to recognize me.


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope you don't mind it if I keep this for a while, I like it x3


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll probably keep mine awhile too out of laziness.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

Agreed. Plus I'm just SUCH an amazing artist that everyone will love to look at it anyways.

... I'll shut up now.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 12, 2011)

No not lazy. I'm just awesome.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 12, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> No not lazy. I'm just awesome.


Well, that too.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, and out of awesomeness too. Your avatar was one of my favorites on here even before all this happened.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Ill probably keep mine as well, out of laziness...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll probably change mine when I find something better


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Think I did an okay job of this??





Lolwut.




Im so happeh.




Worried




Retard (my fav smiley of all time).


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread is simply amazing. Now, to try my hand at making an animated GIF...

Also, Riyeko, I think that awesomeface edit is about 20% cooler then my attempt. And yes, I just referenced MLP despite not actually even liking the show.


----------



## Clockwise (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol (nothing else to say).


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 13, 2011)

Clockwise said:


> Lol (nothing else to say).



You're just jelly that you can't have people make parodies of your sona.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, I have to say that this was pretty funny at first but you guys ran it into the ground waaaaay too fast.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Ok, I have to say that this was pretty funny at first but you guys ran it into the ground waaaaay too fast.



Where's your Fenatar?

Get one or get outta here. >:[


----------



## Mentova (Dec 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Where's your Fenatar?
> 
> Get one or get outta here. >:[


I am not making one as I am too lazy and it has been run into the ground already. :C


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 13, 2011)

Not-a-DJ said:


> This thread is simply amazing. Now, to try my hand at making an animated GIF...
> 
> Also, Riyeko, I think that awesomeface edit is about 20% cooler then my attempt. And yes, I just referenced MLP despite not actually even liking the show.


Took about 20 minutes to get it where i wanted it.. then it went fast.. i have other faces i could stick in there, but ill do them tomorrow...
And yeah it is kinda getting ran into the ground.

I do have all of the faces saved Fen, so if you want them i can can just paste em in MSPaint n shit and send them to you via email or something... 
Up to yoU!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 13, 2011)

Well this was... 

Interesting.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 13, 2011)

Needs moar mop...just sayin'


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm still mildly interested that I was suddenly popular enough to have so many avvys of me made


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 13, 2011)

This has sparked more interest than the pony avatar week.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 13, 2011)

._.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> This has sparked more interest than the pony avatar week.



We had a pony avatar week?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 13, 2011)

It's been a long time since I left a thread and woke up the day after to find it over 4 pages longer. This has been blown out of all proportion.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a feeling that this meme will never die....

until next week.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel the point has been lost and buried by now. 

Initially, it was the fact that Fen was complaining about his avatar/art being stolen, so naturally we do just that to make a point and have a bit of fun. At some point, it turned from that to "lol shoop his avatar its funneh", as evidenced by the multiple alterations posted not for actual use, but just because. That, in combination with Fenrari constantly going "omg wow so popular look that's my avatar it's mine see haha look at me and my avatar" every page, and I think it's basically dead and done with. 

It was good while it lasted though.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 13, 2011)

eah but now I'm bored of my old avatar and I don't know what new one I want to use D:<


----------



## Corto (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah this lil' joke was killed pretty fast, and it turned into a circle jerk even faster. Also since it's hopelessly derailed from both the original point and the ensuing joke, I think it's safe to lock it. I'll just use the "general, pointless chat threads are forbidden" and "forced memes suck ass" precedents. Fun while it lasted though. 

Go on with the funny avatars if you so wish, but this thread don't have much reason to be anymore.


----------

